# How to view files of a folder of a website??



## //siddhartha// (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi everyone.
  I want to see the contents (images) of a folder of a website. A few days ago I was enable to open the Listing in Firefox. I directly clicked on the iamge and the image opened. I bookmarked the folder. I opened it many times after that too. But, now when I open the folder URL, the website opens. Now what should I do?? I need the images.. URGENT.. (There a lot, so I need 2 open it so many times)


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 31, 2005)

well when any folder on a web server has index.htm or index.html file, u really cant see the folder contents. it directly displays index file. and to my experience there is no way u can see them.

one thing more, if "indexing" is disabled for folders there cant be any browser which can display the folder contents


----------



## siriusb (Aug 31, 2005)

> one thing more, if "indexing" is disabled for folders there cant be any browser which can display the folder contents


I believe the term is "directory listing" and, yes, if disabled in the server, u cannot do a directory listing. Infact, a website allowing this listing is supposed to have less defences than one with this disabled.

Nevertheless, u can find out such directory listings from accross the internet from here.


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 31, 2005)

1) well u could try to use directory listing

                           OR

2) u could downlaod the images of a particular directory using snagit


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

Well, what is Snag It.. Can you help me. HOw 2 use it??

EDIT:But isn't Snag It a screen capture program.. HOw can I download things with it??


EDITlease dont double post,use the EDIT button instead-digen


----------



## siriusb (Sep 1, 2005)

I don't think snagit has such a feature, but u can use Teleporter Pro, or any such website downloading software to download a website and displaying it in hierarchical order.

Or, if u are using firefox, u can download BrowseImages extension to view only the images used in the particular page.


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 1, 2005)

@siriusb, how 2 use the BrowseImages extension in Firefox to view only the images used in the particular page.??


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 1, 2005)

> I don't think snagit has such a feature,



it has

to downlaod only images from a site


----------



## siriusb (Sep 2, 2005)

Err, sorry, the browseimages extension lists all the images that are linked from this page and not those images used in current page. Search for similar extensions for firefox.


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

even meta products offline explorer can download only images from a site


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 2, 2005)

Actually, the images are not on any page but they exist in a folder. The website does not show them on any page. So, I know the link to the folder but can't view its contents any more. Are you sure OFFLINE EXPLORER will help??


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

well if there is no any link then it would be difficult but nt impossible

u need to know the link of the directory

if u know it then it will work


----------



## siriusb (Sep 2, 2005)

Nope. Just knowing the image's directory is not good for retreiving all the images in the directory. Any offline explorer will have to download and scan through all the links to find the image (or flash, sound, etc).


----------



## //siddhartha// (Sep 3, 2005)

Let me give you an example regarding what I am talking about..
>>  Suppose, I have a website, say www.siddhartha.com and it has a folder of 'xyz'. Now suppose there are various sub-folders too in it containing lots of images but none of them are linked on any page of the website but exist on the server. A few days ago, I was able to move about in the Listing seeing the subfolders and downloading images one - by - one. Now, I know the folder link, but since there a lot of images, I don't remember the names of the images present. So is knowing the folder link enough. 
   IS THERE ANY PROGRAM IN WHICH I CAN SPECIFY THE FOLDER LINK, and IT WILL SHOW ME ALL THE SUB-FOLDERS and ALSO ALLOW ME TO DOWNLOAD ANY IMAGE THAT I WANT


----------

